
A five-million-acre alien world - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160630-like-nowhere-else-on-the-planet
======
venomsnake
___Help BBC Worldwide (International Site) We 're sorry but this site is not
accessible from the UK as it is part of our international service and is not
funded by the licence fee. It is run commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-
owned subsidiary of the BBC, the profits made from it go back to BBC
programme-makers to help fund great new BBC programmes. You can find out more
about BBC Worldwide and its digital activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

Do you need further help? If you need help with something else, please see our
fully searchable FAQs. If you can't find what you're looking for, you'll be
able to contact us from there._ __

And we have most absurd DRM award winner ever. And no way to see the article
at all. That is even worse than a paywall.

~~~
mtmail
The article is 10 photos taken in/of Oregon.

This is the first photo
[http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwfeatures/wm/live/1600_900/images/l...](http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwfeatures/wm/live/1600_900/images/live/p0/40/mk/p040mk2n.jpg)

